# d3o Ignite Peak Beanie Review



## oxi

Thanks for the review man! Been wanting to buy one of these for ages but thought a helmet would be better money spent. Prob get one when I get more money and use it on the mellow days when I don't plan to hit my head too much.


----------



## Guest

Yeah I definitely recommend it for more mellow riding. I'm not too hardcore of a rider so I don't know how great it would perform in those situations but for normal cruising and the occasional unexpected wipeout or uncontrolled skier/boarder running into you, it works great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Triple8Sol

A broken tailbone ended my season early last season, so this year I've been rocking a pair of RED impact shorts with D3O and they've worked out well so far. They've helped reduce the pain and vibration from slams on boxes and ice a few times this season.


----------



## DC5R

Thanks for the review!! I'll definitely look into this.


----------



## Glade Ripper

Triple8Sol said:


> A broken tailbone ended my season early last season, so this year I've been rocking a pair of RED impact shorts with D3O and they've worked out well so far. They've helped reduce the pain and vibration from slams on boxes and ice a few times this season.


I have these as well but I am on my third pair because they keep falling apart. The waist band does not stay attached to the shorts. The pair I have now I put on extremely carefully and they still have runs in them like girls stockings would.


----------

